# HAUNTED RADIO'S EERIE EASTER: chi fear fest, zombie pub crawl, plus easter goodies!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we celebrate Easter with news on the Chicago Zombie Pub Crawl, Hauntcon, Chicago Fear Fest, Mitten Movie Project's Zombie Night, Spirit Halloween, the Hannibal tv Series, The Day, WWE Studios, and much more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and we review, "Fright Night!" Also, our Demonic DJ is here to pin you around the "Vortex" with a song involving the Easter Holiday. All of this, plus some Easter goodies and sound clips and more on the April 4 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-040412.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

